# Deck Cleaning and Staining Video Media PA Project



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Here is a video of stills and jobsite footage of a recent project performed for a homeowner in Media PA. You get to hear me cornball banter with one of my techs.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Great video Ken! 

lol @ "what's her name" :thumbup:

Good to have you back on the forums!​


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Ditto! ^^

Do you use those when doing a bid, I can see it being a great tool!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Awesome man!


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Thanks all. I was going to edit out the ice cream part and probably will for the final version. It was one of those stupid funny moments though.

Chris, I don't use them during a sale but to market. Besides this one, I title my videos to show up high in local searches.Below is an example. Also be sure to put your full URL (http://) as the first thing in your description. Not only does it make for an easy clickthrough, if other blogs or bots pickt it up, they carry that URL and you get a linkback. Here is an example of that happening:
http://carpetcleaning.linknetforum.com/?p=3098

This video had Norwegian Wood by the beatles and was timed with it. Unfortunately YT caught the copyright and changed the music. Check out the title though.

Oh yeah, switch to watch both videos in 480p. There is no fuzziness.


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

Interesting. How far is the first deck cantilevered?

And what is the guy doing at 1:45 on the steps??


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Those are awesome. Maybe you should put your logo at the beginning of the video too?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

boman47k said:


> Interesting. How far is the first deck cantilevered?
> 
> And what is the guy doing at 1:45 on the steps??


I don't know, I didn't measure but the floor is skinned in 5/4x6's so I am going to guess looking at a pic about 3.5'-4'.

I checked 1:45. He's either pickin' his nose or wiping sweat as it was 106 heat index that day. It was a lovely day to be spraying oil.


----------

